# state record crappie.



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently saw a phone pic of a huge crappie that "had come out of mosquito" in the last week. They said it was close to 4 lbs.....witch I highly doubt. So has anyone else herd of this "state record" fish? I can't believe someone would catch one that big and not attempt to get it certified.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got 3 last week 14 1/2 but it seems they get bigger.

Crappie, Black 4.5 18 1/8&#8243; Private Lake Ronald Stone, Wooster May 24,1981


Crappie, White 3.90 18 1/2&#8243;Private PondKyle Rock, Zanesville April 25, 1995 

http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/current-ohio-record-fish/


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

My dads crappie we have mounted was a white crappie 18.25" 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have heard this and its the truth it was over 4lb and come from burr oak lake in southern Ohio.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is the picture of it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

WOW! That's a PIG!!!!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Some people may believe me some people may not, but I swear to god when i was 14 or 
15 I caught 2 white crappies out of a private farm pond here in pa that were 20 and 22 inches. I was to young to know any better and brought them home filleted them and ate them. Now that im older its haunted me for all these yrs what they weighed. Pa doesnt honor private ponds for state records but just for piece of mind id give anything to know I caught something bigger then the state record. For anyone saying was it a whitebass absolutly not.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I have no doubt that there are 4 lb crappie in Mosquito. 4 years ago, I saw with my own eyes a 19 inch white crappie taken ice fishing just north of the causeway. It had a large sonar all the way down it's throat!


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

4 lb is hard to believe, but there are some huge crappie in that lake. You never know !!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Years ago when I was 10-12 we had a church putting at an old old paylake. I was using a big creek chub. Float goes down. On the end of the line was a 4#2oz black crappie. We had it weighed and just barely missed the state record. I'll have to get a pic of the mount next time I'm at my parents. I don't remember the exact length, but I do remember that it's tail was sticking out of a 5 gallon bucket. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

The lake was called RonJoes? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

